#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Can you join two pivot tables in access?

## jgomez

I have two seperate queries that I have a macro run as a pivot table. Query1 runs data as of EOM August & query2 runs data as of EOM September. Query 1 gives me the totals for that month w/no filters, query2 gives me the totals of that month if they were past due more than 30 days... what I would like to do is divide the totals from query2 w/the totals of query1 so I can get my past due percentage. I usually do this in excel but I do so many reports that I'm trying to automate as much as possible... not sure it can be done though.

----------


## alansidman

Difficult to say if the two queries can be joined and retrieve usable information.  Queries as point of fact can be joined and a resulting query run.  If this will work in your case is difficult to determine with out additional information.  You may upload a copy of your db with sample information if you want someone to analyze it.  be sure to run a compact and repair  prior to uploading and be sure to only provide sample data.  I am optimistic that it can be done, but seeing your queries will make it easier to help you.

----------


## jgomez

Here it is, all we can do is try & maybe learn a little more of what access is capable of.

----------


## alansidman

I would take a different approach.  I would create your queries and make them aggregate queries to get the same answers instead of pivoting the data.  You can then use those two queries to do your calculations.  If you are unfamiliar with aggregate queries, then look here.

http://www.techonthenet.com/access/queries/index.php

Scroll down to the section on Group by.  You can do a count and sum by bringing the same field in twice and setting one to sum and the other to count.

----------


## jgomez

Sometimes I think excel when I'm using Acces & visversa... thank you Alan.

----------

